# Cooling System



## ismule (Mar 8, 2005)

Took the 2002 Passat V6 at 170,000 miles in for it 5,000 mile oil & filter change and had a coolant problem too , it was low down below Min , Temp 190 , engine was checked out by the VW tech. and had now leeks , then it was top off to Max by VW Tech. I drove 22 miles and I looked at the resolver and it was ABOVE Max by 8 oz HOT, let cool down over night and it stayed over Max 8 oz , lowered the coolant back to Max line again , then drove it on a 40 mile run , checked the resolver again and it was above Max level again HOT and in the morning Cooled 8 oz . Were now did the16 oz of the extra coolant coming from , is it possibly that the extra coolant be come from the heater core ? Gravity feeding back into resolver from heater core because of a leaking valve problem that control's the heater core . or Resolver cap not able to hold the proper pressure.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Have you tried replacing the rad cap? If the return seal is FUBAR, coolant won't return from the expansion reservoir to the radiator.


----------



## ismule (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks o_0 the reservoir cap is my next move to replace .


----------

